# MI Field Trial Folks



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

bumping up....any ideas anyone?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My uncle has gotten his last couple of dogs from breeders recommended by Huron River Labrador Club. My aunt doesn't remember the breeders names but they have been happy with them. The last 2 came from different breeders and names were not important they just wanted a good hunting dog.

http://www.huronriverlrc.com/


----------



## simmons.retriever (Sep 29, 2009)

You should look at http://www.retrievertraining.net/ under the classifieds. There are alot of field lines and good hunt test too. You can get on good dog info and check the dogs out. Hope this helps.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

simmons.retriever said:


> You should look at http://www.retrievertraining.net/ under the classifieds. There are alot of field lines and good hunt test too. You can get on good dog info and check the dogs out. Hope this helps.



This is the same link I gave before in a different thread, it bears repeating.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I want to thank you folks for all your help! Yes retriever training is a great site, I check it often. Thanks too for all the PM's. You folks are great.

I have a couple good leads on breeders. We are talking fairly regularly with the breeders. One is in WI the other in MI. We hope to have a decision when we return from Labrador Nationals next week, if we don't meet some new ones who spark our interest. 

I also want to say we may let Teddi try her paw in hunt tests. We went to a couple and they look like so much fun. We have a lot of training to do, and I don't know if she will or won't play but preparing is fun too!


----------

